# Laguvulin Group buy???



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

I found this auction if 3 folks want to do a group buy. If we can get it for $200.00 plus shipping that would be around $71.00 per bottle plus another $12.00 to ship out to each person split 3 ways for a total of $75.00 per person. Let me know soon. Robert

If someone knows of a cheaper place to order online let me know it is going for around $89.00 in my state.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Prices on Lagavulin vary widely, but its possible to find some better deals. Better prices, at least before shipping, can be found here

http://www.astorwines.com/

and

http://www.hitimewine.net/

$65 and $59 respectively. Astor sells cases too.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I've seen it in Boston around those prices.


----------

